# Paint Splotches+Failed Heat Gun = New Paint Job!!



## undertaker (Jun 30, 2006)

I thought I had an issue that the old heat gun would would take care of. Unfortuanately, the guys at the body shop tried the heat gun on the spots, AND THEY DID NOT DISAPPEAR!!! Needless to say, I am very disappointed by this. I have spots ranging from the size of a quarter to the size of a football in the following places: Hood, driver side rear fender, passenger front fender, rear deck, basically everywhere. Thing is, when i picked it up, I noticed absolutely nothing. I went over this thing with a fine toothed comb, and there was nothing!! It is like everyday new spots appear. The car was picked up 7-1-06 and I haven't done anything strange or unusual. The Body shop advisor and his manager (whom painted cars and worked his way up) said they have NEVER seen anything like this. I tried taking pictures, but they didn't come out good. They first tell me that they will paint the sections that are blotched. I then called back and the service advisor said he and his manager talked about it and they said it would be best to repaint the WHOLE CAR!! This is not what I wanted to hear. Guys, this is a disaster.:shutme  :shutme


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

That sux! What color? I returned my first Goat because of paint. I would try hard for a new car whatever they agree to do be sure to get it in detail in righting! I’m stuck with damage Dealer did and said they would fix then sad they didn’t do it. They were so nice about it I believed them and didn’t raise a ruckus then thy denied it and I didn’t get anything in righting so I’m just out. Man to do a good job all the trim has to come off any gaskets that touch paint have to come off so on. There is much work to make repaint look factory.


----------



## Mickey21 (Jun 18, 2006)

That sucks man...

His signature says BOM so I am guessing he is talking about his car being a Brazen Orange Metallic.

Again, I am sorry to hear that. I picked mine up two weeks after you did and I am sure I would be just as pissed. Keep us posted. That is not right...


----------



## KC.MO.GTO (Jul 7, 2006)

My 06 orange gto has what looks like a stain or dark marking under the clear coat on the hood and on the trunk


----------

